# Logical volume creation/expansion on FreeBSD



## dumindaj (Mar 27, 2014)

*H*i, 

Does any one know how to create *a* logical volume when installing freebsd FreeBSD???


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2014)

dumindaj said:
			
		

> Does any one know how to create a logical volume when installing FreeBSD?


LVM is only used on Linux. I suggest you use ZFS. Which, in my opinion, is a lot better. The FreeBSD 10.0 installer has the option to install a full ZFS system. 

Handbook: 20.2. The Z File System (ZFS)


----------



## dumindaj (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks SirDice , i will check this


----------

